# Eyes



## ktown55 (Jul 31, 2010)

How Soon Will The Kits Open There Eyes? Thank You..:/


----------



## dbunni (Jul 31, 2010)

10-14 days.  Most around 10-11 days, but I have a few does that throw babies that open later.


----------



## ktown55 (Jul 31, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> 10-14 days.  Most around 10-11 days, but I have a few does that throw babies that open later.


Thank You For Your Replie......This Is My First Time Trying To Raise Rabbit's, We Just Had 5 Born Three Days Ago. Thanks Again.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with the others. Our kits open their eyes around 10-14 days. The most recent litter didn't till a little later.  Post pictures of your kits!


----------



## Citylife (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had one litter that started opening them at 7-9 days...........  and they were jumping in and out of the nest box on their own by around 14-18 days old.  Thier mother was very friendly and calm and they seemed to mature much faster then the other litters.
My other litters open thier eyes around 10-14 days. 

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 4 meat rabbits, thier kits, and a lizard


----------

